# Whining Cat!



## roxie78 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok here is the situation. Up until a few months ago we had 2 Birman house cats. Sadly we had to rehome one of the guys for health reasons so now we just have the one cat. Once it was just him he coped well to start with then got more vocal after a few weeks but nothing we couldn't handle. However the last 5 or so days he has started whining and whining more than ever. Even if he knows what room my partner and I are in he will for instance sit on the stairs and just whine and whine. Its not because he wants feeding and we can't notice anything wrong with him health wise. Is he unhappy do you think? He can be quiet and seem quite ok for an hour or so while he is in a room with us then he will just walk out the room e.g to the stairs and whine! Or alternatively, if he has been sleeping upstairs during the day and wakes up he will whine upstairs on the landing. Even when we call him so he knows where we are he still whines! Its like he expects us to go to him all the time!

We try to give him fuss when we can, but obv we can't focus on him 24/7!

Any ideas??


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

You have not said how old he is, maybe he has reached maturity and is calling for a female or wants out.
If he is older then i would get him checked by the vet. Maybe he misses the other one.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

He's lost his companion and he's probably just feeling lonely and bored.
Might be good for him to have another playmate now.
An only cat will start to crave human affection instead if they dont have another cat they can interact with.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I agree, get him neutered and another playmate in for company and he should be fine, sounds like he is craving attention of one form or another


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

I have to agree as well. Castrate if not already or get him a lil friend. He might just be bored. Have you tried Feliway?


----------



## roxie78 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies 

Our Birman is 3 and has been castrated quite a long time ago. We did consider getting him a playmate but that is really the last option as as I am 6 months pregnant we feel it would be easier to look after 1 cat than 2 when the baby comes along (although I'm all too aware that he will feel his nose has been put out of joint once the baby comes along! )

We tried the feliway diffuser when our other cat first left but that ran out several weeks ago and I'm not sure how beneficial it was to him.

I do agree with you on the craving attention theory, maybe we should seriously think of getting him another pal, although I'm not sure I could cope with a kitten at the moment!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Birman are very social cats and they normally love the company of others of the same breed. Also he has been use to another cat there so is maybe grieving for your other cat. It is very common also that a cat can pick up on your pregnancy my persian was like he was stuck to my whilst i was pregnant and didnt leave the side of our daughter when she was born. In photos he was in the end of almost each picture. If at all worried it might be worth talking to the vet for suggestions. You will be so busy when the baby comes that it probably woundnt be the best time to get another cat as they do take up your time.. Hope you get your problem sorted. And good luck with the forthcoming birth.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Ella is very vocal from mioaw to whine. You can't stroke or call her without her making some kind of noise. I just think it is part of her character and she is just vocal. She never just walks into a rooms, she comes in screaming for attention! My other cat Effie never makes a noise (well she makes funny pigeon noises every morning with excitement when we wake up but that's it!!)

The other day I thought my partner was killing Ella by the noise she was making!! and I popped my head round the door to see what was happening and he was just stroking her and she was responding! 

We joke that the moment I went to get her and she was handed to me, she wailed and never stopped. My other half says "didn't you realise it was a sign!!" We wouldn't swap it as it is part of her character and she is a very happy cat, who just like the sound of her own voice. 

When i call to say I am running late from work, I can hear Ella in the background - she never rests until both of us are home - My other half puts the phone to her mouth and she miaows down the handset to me!

If Ella has been asleep and my other half, myself or Effie have left the room - we can hear her! Wailing as she bounds up the stairs!

If we are not in the same room as Ella she will constantly miaow - I haven't been to the loo on my own for eight months!!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

you're pregnant! DING! firstly congrats and secondly sometimes cats can feed off your hormones and 'nesting' aka worrying about things more than usual. It could get worse or better when you have the baby. but it will settle with time. Some cats can get really aggressive and loud seeking attention when there is a new baby in the house. Some don't care... but most of the ones I've known with friends and clients all go a bit mad lol. We found Feliway and lots of extra attention for the cat when you can treats, new posh foods and toys can manage for a little while. just spoil them a bit also make sure your litter box is in a nice private place. 

good luck!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with the other posts, your cat is 3 years old and I assume the cat you rehomed was about the same age, so it seems reasonable that he will be missing his companion.

It will take a little time but he will settle down.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi take notice if he is peeing lots, is he crying when picked up? is he drinking more? pos urine infection, I have just posted info look for, Birman health probs, owning one you still should know of this prob. hope this helps. Baloo j.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi is he peeing more? crying when picked up? drinking more? As you are adopted by a birman please get on your computer & type in birman kidney problems you will be shocked. all the best Baloo j.


----------

